# Zion park officials: Drones harassing wildlife



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

*Drones harassing wildlife at Zion National Park*

*Drones harassing wildlife at Zion National Park, officials say*
May 5, 2014

SALT LAKE CITY - The increasing popularity of hobby drones or unmanned aerial vehicles is creating problems at national parks across the country, including in Utah where someone witnessed a drone harassing some bighorn sheep. 
 Witnesses told Zion National Park officials that a remote-controlled drone was flying close to the herd of animals on the eastern side of the park. The herd scattered at the approach of the device, resulting in several young animals being separated from the adults. 


Complete article here: http://www.ksl.com/index.php?sid=29768199&nid=481
​


----------



## Huntin8 (Jul 15, 2013)

I read that. This is ridiculous! How long until you're out hunting and having these things fly over you trying to locate animals? Probably already happening. I guess its time to have a "back up shooter" with a shotgun. How much would a drone taxidermy cost?


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I would shoot one down in a heartbeat. 
Lazy a** low life would use such a tool. Do the homework the ethical way.
The kill is anti climatic......The challenge is in the search and chase.
-8/-


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Huntin8 said:


> I read that. This is ridiculous! How long until you're out hunting and having these things fly over you trying to locate animals?


Its already happening.


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Did you guys see this?

http://www.deseretnews.com/article/865602447/Zion-park-officials-Drones-harassing-wildlife.html


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

What is the penalty for shooting one down ?


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

This ^^^^

Benelli vs drones!


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

OKEE said:


> What is the penalty for shooting one down ?


I would be shooting one down in ZNP is a HEFTY FINE!!!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Not to mention the stupidity of firing a rifle into the air like that...not worth it. I seriously hope no one actually does that.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I guess it's really no different than the "hunters" with money that pay finders fees to "guides" to find trophies for them. 
They are really just drones with boots on................


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Do people realize that what are now called "drones" are what we used to call "remote controlled airplanes"? Nothing new here.


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

whats the bag limit on drones? I've got some left over turkey shot I'd like to put to good use.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I think the question everyone should be asking is: what is the health of the Zion National Park big horn sheep herd? I think it's actually way over the objective. In fact, I think I've heard mention that this is the same thing that happened prior to the last crash inside the Park. Too many sheep, not enough "limitation" to them -- makes them prone to disease, and eventually they all die. But, Park managers don't see it that way. They see it from the "let's let everything be in harmony with nature" perspective. Sometimes nature is cruel.


maybe the "drones" would be a good thing? Harass those sheep into leaving the Park boundaries?


the article doesn't mention what those "drones" are, except that they are "un manned flying objects". So, does this simply mean someone was flying a radio controlled airplane?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

PBH its not hard to assume its a quad copter with a go pro cam or called "drone". There so easy to fly you could fly one.

Ive seen them videoing mountain goats on squaw peak, and seen them videoing deer on the front.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> PBH its not hard to assume its a quad copter with a go pro cam or called "drone". There so easy to fly you could fly one.


Thanks for the explanation. I guess I'm not up on my drone lingo, thus the assumption failure. R/C was just never a hobby I got in to.



swbuckmaster said:


> Ive seen them videoing mountain goats on squaw peak, and seen them videoing deer on the front.


Next generation of game-cameras? I'll have to update my iPhone program that get's up-to-the-second picture updates from my game camera in the field. This would certainly solve the issue of attaching that silly stationary camera to a tree! I'll just have to design a program that will utilize the GoPro attached to my quad copter and have it "lock on" to "the big one" and follow it around. Then, I could just tap into the iPhone geo-location services to track the drone, and lead me straight to "the big one".

That would make things so much easier....


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Look up dragon fly drones on youtube. You will have hours of video to watch.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Gary they are way different then what you or I used to call remote controlled planes. 

First there are easy to fly. Second there a hybrid helicopter. Second they dont have to be in sight to fly them. They can be miles away. Third they can record video with go pro cameras. Fourth you can pre program flight paths and it will return home and land. 

Right now most limited to a 15 min on average flight. Some of them can go close to 60 mph or faster so they can cover quite a bit of terrain in that 15 minutes.

You can pack them in a small back pack and cover quite a bit of country when you get to an area you want to fly.

You can get very up close video of game.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=IHK_ShTFRnE


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Another one with mountain goats and mule deer from Squaw Peak and mouth of mill creek canyon.

Watch "Wild West Americana" on YouTube
Wild West Americana:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> Gary they are way different then what you or I used to call remote controlled planes.
> 
> First there are easy to fly. Second there a hybrid helicopter. Second they dont have to be in sight to fly them. They can be miles away. Third they can record video with go pro cameras. Fourth you can pre program flight paths and it will return home and land.
> 
> ...


I know that is all possible, but exactly what was used in this instance? My understanding is that it was nothing more than a helicopter within visual distance.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I am going to merge this thread with the other one of hte exact same topic, it gets kind of confusing to have the same thread going in different forums.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

swbuckmaster said:


> Another one with mountain goats and mule deer from Squaw Peak and mouth of mill creek canyon.
> 
> Watch "Wild West Americana" on YouTube
> Wild West Americana:


Thats my old boss Todd. He has quite the setup and is pioneering alot of this stuff. Its really cool. Todd and Chris used to dogfight planes during lunch, it was neat to watch

-DallanC


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I can't believe people think this activity is actually Ok within a NP.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Huge
If you watch my video above you can see how an irresponsible person could have used the drone to cause the goat to panic and fall off the cliff. My guess is that is what was happening in the park.

Its a good thing Todd isn't a tard and doesnt go for the glory running shots

To tell you the truth if I had a thousand bucks laying arround id get me one.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

I am very good with my bow. But I'm even better with my 17HMR. If I see a "drone" in my favorite wildlife and hunting haunts it is perfectly safe to assume they are only there harassing the wildlife myself and many others are wanting to hunt. I will remove the "drone". Comparing a drone to a trail camera is stupid too. The trail cameras are mostly benign and do not actively harass wildlife. Already, there is one semi famous wildlife videographer playing with this crap on cedar mountain. I'm wondering if that same videographer is playhing with this crap in Zion.

To those thinking this is okay: Imagine a two foot long mosquito or meat fly hovering over you. Would you be okay with that? Prolly not, I'm going to guess.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I agree with klbzdad. "Drones" are not akin to trail cams. Need proof of why I say that? Just look at the response of the animals in trail cam pics or videos vs the response of the animals to these drones. Animals are left undisturbed by the pictures and videos of a trail cam. They simply continue doing what they were doing, not even noticing what is happening. In the videos posted of the drones...what was the goat's response? What about that of the moose? These two things are not even close to the same. This practice needs to stop. 

I wish we as sportsmen were smart enough to govern ourselves on this stuff. But history has shown we are utterly and completely incapable of doing so. So much to my chagrin, looks like ANOTHER law needs to be passed.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

TS30 said:


> Just look at the response of the animals in trail cam pics or videos vs the response of the animals to these drones. Animals are left undisturbed by the pictures and videos of a trail cam.


BS, anyone who has a camera and set it to take sequential pictures has image sets of critters being spooked and bolting out of those areas. Sure the first picture looks fine when the animal isnt expecting it, but after a flash, alot of them spook and blow out of the area. Undisturbed? No.

Also, I detest anyone blustering to "shoot" other peoples property.

-DallanC


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

DallanC said:


> BS, anyone who has a camera and set it to take sequential pictures has image sets of critters being spooked and bolting out of those areas. Sure the first picture looks fine when the animal isnt expecting it, but after a flash, alot of them spook and blow out of the area. Undisturbed? No.
> 
> Also, I detest anyone blustering to "shoot" other peoples property.
> 
> -DallanC


Fixed cameras don't chase after wildlife. Unless there's a new model I'm not aware of.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

DallanC said:


> BS, anyone who has a camera and set it to take sequential pictures has image sets of critters being spooked and bolting out of those areas. Sure the first picture looks fine when the animal isnt expecting it, but after a flash, alot of them spook and blow out of the area. Undisturbed? No.
> 
> Also, I detest anyone blustering to "shoot" other peoples property.
> 
> -DallanC


Well, I call BS on your BS.:mrgreen:
I've never seen any deer or elk blow out after the camera has gone off. Never, ever but I have seen many faces and eyeballs up close to the lens after the first picture was taken. The animals are more curious than anything.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Maybe a bee stung it at the exact moment then... /shrug

Most people never see a spooked animal unless they have their camera to take a sequence of pictures. Most people set it to be 1 at a time and get a single pict and think all is well.

-DallanC


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I guess there is always an exception to the rule. I stand by my statement. 

And I don't use trail cams.


----------



## fastcamo (Aug 27, 2012)

I'll put one down, years ago my friend and I were buzzed by someone flying there airplane back and forth over us while pheasant hunting, 7 1/2 shot takes remote aircraft out fairly easy, bring on the drones.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

I've used trail cameras for years and general a couple in one spot with different angles. Uhmmm.....yeah, you're full of it to think that one youtube video of a tiny spec of time compared to the thousands or millions of video and photos taken from trail cameras that do very little in the way of harass wildlife. Clearly that deer was already antsy about something and on alert and who wouldn't duck for cover with something flashing in your face? Although, I find it interesting to listen and doubt that deer went further than ten yards before turning to look back and then maybe walking off. Older flash cameras did make noise but you can barely hear the IR lense on my fleet and they don't "flash" at all. 

Hell, the only harassment that happens with my cameras is when I go in to swap out sd cards every other week or so. So again, I could walk past a hornet's nest if they were all just there hanging out and not buzzing around my head but I'm sure as hell not going to stand around if even one of them start buzzing around my head. 

So, its okay to SSS a wolf or someone's dog if they are harassing wildlife but not a stupid toy? Double standard?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

klbzdad said:


> I've used trail cameras for years and general a couple in one spot with different angles. Uhmmm.....yeah, you're full of it to think that one youtube video of a tiny spec of time compared to the thousands or millions of video and photos taken from trail cameras that do very little in the way of harass wildlife. Clearly that deer was already antsy about something and on alert and who wouldn't duck for cover with something flashing in your face? Although, I find it interesting to listen and doubt that deer went further than ten yards before turning to look back and then maybe walking off. Older flash cameras did make noise but you can barely hear the IR lense on my fleet and they don't "flash" at all.
> 
> Hell, the only harassment that happens with my cameras is when I go in to swap out sd cards every other week or so. So again, I could walk past a hornet's nest if they were all just there hanging out and not buzzing around my head but I'm sure as hell not going to stand around if even one of them start buzzing around my head.
> 
> So, its okay to SSS a wolf or someone's dog if they are harassing wildlife but not a stupid toy? Double standard?


 trail cameras?

fleet?

wolf?

.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

DallanC said:


> BS, anyone who has a camera and set it to take sequential pictures has image sets of critters being spooked and bolting out of those areas. Sure the first picture looks fine when the animal isnt expecting it, but after a flash, alot of them spook and blow out of the area. Undisturbed? No.
> 
> Also, I detest anyone blustering to "shoot" other peoples property.
> 
> -DallanC


"Flash" what kind of technology are you using? Even when we were building our own trail cams, a decade ago, there was no "flash". You got a Kodacrome on trip wire? :grin:


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

DallanC said:


> Maybe a bee stung it at the exact moment then... /shrug
> 
> Most people never see a spooked animal unless they have their camera to take a sequence of pictures. Most people set it to be 1 at a time and get a single pict and think all is well.
> 
> -DallanC


The camera moved, its not a trail cam. I always set for three shot bursts, or video.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

wyogoob said:


> trail cameras?
> 
> Yup. The kind that don't make any noise or fart when you pull their finger....wait
> 
> ...


Bottom line, drones suck.


----------

